# PCI Hardware Devices



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone can read this " id" ?? From Pci Card and this a wireless Adapter Resiver 54mbp: ( PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_1FAA&SUBSYS_1FAA11AB&REV_03\4&2966AB86&0&30A4 )


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

This would be the driver *here* (if this is what you are after)

What version of Windows is this for?


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

Media Center 2005.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the driver that I posted above. It should work.


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

It install and i see the application but nothing happens.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Download the file and run the .exe file.

It will extract the file to a location (wherever you have it set to)

Browse to the location where the files where extracted to and open the folder.

You can run the autorun file to start the installation wizard or

Install the driver through device manager.


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

after that i got a ( ! ) with a diferrent name of the Model. it say's Mavell Adapter ect... and i have a Zonet Wireless PCI LAN Adapter 54mbps


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the model number on the PCI card that you have?


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

ZEW1602. OFFTOPIC: How can i change the Title? or some mod change it to the correct name.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Uninstall the previous driver.

Try the driver *here*

**title changed**


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

i have install it and i has a " ! " In DV Manager.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Right-click the device and choose properties.

What is the device status?


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_1FAA&SUBSYS_1FAA11AB&REV_03\4&2966AB86&0&30A4


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is listed for the device status? Not the hardware id.


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you remove all previous drivers that were attempted?

Uninstall the device from Device Manager and restart the PC.


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes!! still comes up and i even Deleted them from c:/windows/info Folder..


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

nothing yet??.....


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have all other drivers been loaded? Are there any other device errors listed in Device Manager?


----------



## noszeratul (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes And No.


----------

